# Performance Issues Reporting



## JFF (Jul 7, 2019)

If there any issues, let us know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mexikorn (Jul 7, 2019)

There is. I couldnt load rhe website all day long until about half an hour ago
Not on phone or pc. Am austrian


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JFF (Jul 7, 2019)

Mexikorn said:


> There is. I couldnt load rhe website all day long until about half an hour ago
> Not on phone or pc. Am austrian



There was a crash due to the server upgrade. New hardware. Hopefully solved now.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 7, 2019)

I’m still getting requests to reload DNS on mobile.  It helps when I go airplane mode and off but it still comes and goes


----------



## JFF (Jul 7, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> I’m still getting requests to reload DNS on mobile.  It helps when I go airplane mode and off but it still comes and goes



It takes max up to 2 days. Mobile is usually a caching issue.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 7, 2019)

Mbxx said:


> It takes max up to 2 days. Mobile is usually a caching issue.


Good to know


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 7, 2019)

Hi Mbxx, two of your members cannot access the site at _all_ - mobile and desktop doesn't work for either. They tried everything from reboots to clearing caches. 

The members are @Kate Bishop and @Sassy.


----------



## JFF (Jul 7, 2019)

Demetrius said:


> Hi Mbxx, two of your members cannot access the site at _all_ - mobile and desktop doesn't work for either. They tried everything from reboots to clearing caches.
> 
> The members are @Kate Bishop and @Sassy.



They still access only the old ip ?


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 7, 2019)

Mbxx said:


> They still access only the old ip ?


Hmmm. 

Can you clarify?


----------



## JFF (Jul 7, 2019)

Demetrius said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> Can you clarify?



They get the forum, but with the message that the DNS needs to update.


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 7, 2019)

Mbxx said:


> They get the forum, but with the message that the DNS needs to update.


Yes.



> *Krory*:
> _Update in progress. Your DNS must flush !!! Sometimes rebooting or restarting the browser helps. It usually changes quite fast. So keep trying._​
> I've tried restarting computer, restarting browser, tried different browser, cleared cache on all of them, and manually flushed NDS.


He's also tried reinstalling his browser.


----------



## JFF (Jul 7, 2019)

Demetrius said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> He's also tried reinstalling his browser.



Nono; it just takes time. No a browser thing. She/He should try to restart hier DSL / Internet device. Usually DNS is cached and needs to be flushed. But as I said, that happens normaly quite fast.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 7, 2019)

I'm on mobile.  Took about 4 flushes...it was like being in a bathroom with a low-flow toilet after going to an all you can eat BBQ buffet.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 7, 2019)

Mbxx said:


> If there any issues, let us know.


Yes for a couple hours.


----------



## Sassy (Jul 7, 2019)

I finally got it. Earlier it didn't go through but I tried now for shits n giggles. But I'm finally seeing the forum instead of that message.


----------



## Krory (Jul 7, 2019)

Mider T said:


> I'm on mobile.  Took about 4 flushes...it was like being a bathroom with a low-flow toilet after going to an all you can eat BBQ buffet.



I've flushed around 13 times now for around fifteen hours or so. 

Finally able to get on exclusively on phone using only mobile network. Nothing on computer still works.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 7, 2019)

Sassy said:


> I finally got it. Earlier it didn't go through but I tried now for shits n giggles. But I'm finally seeing the forum instead of that message.


I already made the shit joke quota for this page.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 7, 2019)

Mider T said:


> I'm on mobile.  Took about 4 flushes...it was like being in a bathroom with a low-flow toilet after going to an all you can eat BBQ buffet.


It was a pain. I didn't know what I was doing.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 7, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> I've flushed around 13 times now for around fifteen hours or so.
> 
> Finally able to get on exclusively on phone using only mobile network. Nothing on computer still works.


You were using wifi before? I guess that explains it since I exclusively use mobile network?
Its defaulting to the "other" IP address.


----------



## Krory (Jul 7, 2019)

Mider T said:


> You were using wifi before? I guess that explains it since I exclusively use mobile network?
> Its defaulting to the "other" IP address.



Yeah, I'm at home so I was connected to my Wi-Fi on my phone. WB suggested trying a mobile network so yeah.


----------



## Sassy (Jul 7, 2019)

Mider T said:


> I already made the shit joke quota for this page.


Don't you get sassy with me you naughty banana.


----------



## Krory (Jul 7, 2019)

Tried restarting router twice now to no avail.

Guess I'll just have to try accessing through a VPN or proxy see if that works lol.


----------



## Krory (Jul 7, 2019)

Powercycled router a couple times for good measure but still same.

Nice update lol.


----------



## Gobee129 (Jul 7, 2019)

Still cannot load this site. Using a VPN client now to do so. With my normal wifi, it doesn't work. I flushed the DNS, emptied the cash, rebooted, restarted the router, ... nothing works. It's quite the pain and Im honestly tired of trying.^^


----------



## Nataly (Jul 7, 2019)

When I accessed NF earlier this afternoon on mobile, it worked perfectly. When I checked it on the laptop, it was giving me no access ; but after restarting the laptop it was no problem.
I also noticed some banners are missing in the sections and the images in the forum announcements are not there either.


----------



## Corvida (Jul 7, 2019)

Spain lamenting

I have only been able to  access right now-what a day!


----------



## JFF (Jul 7, 2019)

Gobee129 said:


> Still cannot load this site. Using a VPN client now to do so. With my normal wifi, it doesn't work. I flushed the DNS, emptied the cash, rebooted, restarted the router, ... nothing works. It's quite the pain and Im honestly tired of trying.^^



Well, i would say most can access it. I am sure its all clear today.


----------



## Corvida (Jul 7, 2019)

Mbxx said:


> Well, i would say most can access it. I am sure its all clear today.


 Nope
I´ve been down another 15 minutes again-tried  other searchers and nothing
is this a joke or something?


----------



## JFF (Jul 7, 2019)

Corvida said:


> Nope
> I´ve been down another 15 minutes again
> is this a joke or something?



You should ask your ISP 

DNS updates as the ISP does that usually. Normally this happen within minutes.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## Corvida (Jul 7, 2019)

Mbxx said:


> You should ask your ISP
> 
> DNS updates as the ISP does that usually. Normally this happen within minutes.



  Thanks-don't even know how or what, but I´ll take note because even the restart browser thing didn't work


----------



## Krory (Jul 7, 2019)

"Well other people can access the site, so I see this as an absolute win!" - Mbxx talking to people who can't access the site normally


----------



## JFF (Jul 7, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> "Well other people can access the site, so I see this as an absolute win!" - Mbxx talking to people who can't access the site normally



haha -- well, updates have to made. The old server was from 2015.


----------



## Magic (Jul 7, 2019)

Update is progress.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## Juan (Jul 8, 2019)

the site crashed for about half an hour earlier today btw


----------



## JFF (Jul 8, 2019)

Juan said:


> the site crashed for about half an hour earlier today btw



Yes, about 10 hours ago. There are still possible issues. We will see.

How is the performance overall ?


----------



## JFF (Jul 9, 2019)

The forums seems to be lightning on that new hardware


----------



## Moritsune (Jul 9, 2019)

Mbxx said:


> The forums seems to be lightning on that new hardware


Haven't noticed any significant load time improvements, certainly not enough to warrant nuking all section banners and announcement images.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lew (Jul 9, 2019)

super fast, so fast I can't tell a difference from before!


----------



## Corvida (Jul 10, 2019)

OMG
It had a mini seizure just now after being a little slower for hours


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 10, 2019)

Death throes  ..


----------



## Corvida (Jul 10, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Death throes  ..



 this is a roller coaster


----------



## Lurko (Jul 10, 2019)

Corvida said:


> OMG
> It had a mini seizure just now after being a little slower for hours


Mine too... I just did three flushes on my phone.


----------



## SoulFire (Jul 10, 2019)

Navigation through the site is really slow. Also had to retry a profile post around ten times before it took just a couple of minutes ago.


----------



## Nataly (Jul 12, 2019)

It is taking a very slow time to post a reply and to rate posts, it seems, it just started doing it a few minutes ago for me, and it looks like the post I want to make gets doubled from the delays.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jul 12, 2019)

Posts are not appearing, or are being double-posted a lot.


----------



## Corvida (Jul 12, 2019)

now it doesn't allow you to reply or edit


----------



## Nataly (Jul 12, 2019)

It seems to be working fine now, at least at this end


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Jul 12, 2019)

Ninja'd, but I've also been having issues with delayed posts and posts doubling/tripling.


----------



## Corvida (Jul 14, 2019)

OMG
Site is getting peeled!!!


----------



## Son Of Man (Jul 14, 2019)

Is this what the internet looked like in the early 2000's?


----------



## Corvida (Jul 15, 2019)

Son Of Man said:


> Is this what the internet looked like in the early 2000's?


 Sort of
I was there


----------



## Lurko (Jul 17, 2019)

Nataly said:


> It seems to be working fine now, at least at this end


----------



## Indra (Jul 17, 2019)

restricting avatar sizes is fucking gay


plz abolish


----------



## SoulFire (Jul 18, 2019)

Posting replies is still inconsistent: Sometimes it works right away and sometimes it takes five tries to post.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 18, 2019)

Yeah me too.


----------



## JFF (Jul 18, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Yeah me too.



Be more exact please. Like what do you do and what happens.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 18, 2019)

Mbxx what did you just do?


----------



## JFF (Jul 18, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Mbxx what did you just do?



I did nothing  I am testing fonts.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 18, 2019)

Mbxx said:


> Be more exact please. Like what do you do and what happens.


Wtf it's like a bug with my post.


----------



## JFF (Jul 18, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Wtf it's like a bug with my post.



Not sure what that actually means


----------



## Lurko (Jul 18, 2019)

Mbxx said:


> Not sure what that actually means


----------



## Son Of Man (Jul 18, 2019)

Test


----------



## SoulFire (Jul 18, 2019)

Mbxx said:


> Be more exact please. Like what do you do and what happens.


I thought I was pretty clear. When I go to make a reply post at times it works perfectly and at other times it takes five or more tries to get the post to take.


----------



## JFF (Jul 18, 2019)

SoulFire! said:


> I thought I was pretty clear. When I go to make a reply post at times it works perfectly and at other times it takes five or more tries to get the post to take.



Note down when this happens. We did several updates .. so that might happened in-between.


----------



## SoulFire (Jul 19, 2019)

It has been happening daily. Do you want me to post it here every time?


----------



## Speedyamell (Jul 19, 2019)

Umm.. my title(the text that diplays under my username) as well as that of others doesn't display


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 19, 2019)

Speedyamell said:


> Umm.. my title(the text that diplays under my username) as well as that of others doesn't display


If you are using the Light or Dark Skin styles, the HTML Usertitles have been removed to help with mobile browsing.

You can change your style in your preferences and pick Light Skin CSS (Opt-in) or Dark Skin CSS (Opt-in) and it will allow you to see HTML Usertitle and Sparkle effects again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Jul 19, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> If you are using the Light or Dark Skin styles, the HTML Usertitles have been removed to help with mobile browsing.
> 
> You can change your style in your preferences and pick Light Skin CSS (Opt-in) or Dark Skin CSS (Opt-in) and it will allow you to see HTML Usertitle and Sparkle effects again.


Thank you! Fixed.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 21, 2019)

site still being a laggy piece of shit - wont always immediately post my post

as SoulFire!  described


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 21, 2019)

I wanna report I haven't experienced any problems thusfar aside from slow posting and slow editting post.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 21, 2019)

Yo my thing is fucking lagging!


----------



## Lurko (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Nataly (Jul 21, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Yo my thing is fucking lagging!


Then you might want to check your … thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jul 21, 2019)

There was about a ten minute break when no posts went through and now the alerts are all coming back and all the users who kept pushing the button to 'Post Reply' will experience double or triple or quadruple posting since all the functions started working again after a break


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 21, 2019)

For approximately 30 minutes, I was not able to make any posts, which caused me no small amount of fear and dread, since I was participating in several discussions of great importance; for what reason was I not able to make any posts?


----------



## Son Of Man (Jul 21, 2019)

Posted a twitter link. Posting progress bar disappeared after loading for 20 or so seconds. Hit post again. Post progress bar is on screen for 20 seconds again. Post finally posts. Go to check post and the first post also got posted even tho it didn't say it was posted and the loading bar disappeared.


----------



## Speedyamell (Jul 21, 2019)

Now I'm having problems editing my posts, posting and even checking my notifications/alerts.
On the issue if edit,
I make the edit and then when I try to save changes it doesn't seem to respond.
The rest I think is self explanatory


Edit: everything seems good now I think..


----------



## Jackk (Jul 21, 2019)

apparently the server was timing out earlier

i also couldn't submit posts for some time either

it seems things are stable now


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 21, 2019)

having trouble submitting posts


----------



## Jackk (Jul 21, 2019)

yeah it seems we're still having issues


----------



## Ral (Jul 22, 2019)

Time to upgrade to XenForo 2 bro, support for XenForo 1.5 ended May 31st, 2019 and will reach EOL officially on December 31st, 2019.

Tell Tazmoney to take some cash out of his millions to support the upgrade.


----------



## Lew (Jul 22, 2019)

Ral said:


> Time to upgrade to XenForo 2 bro, support for XenForo 1.5 ended May 31st, 2019 and will reach EOL officially on December 31st, 2019.
> 
> Tell Tazmoney to take some cash out of his millions to support the upgrade.



I think there's some prepping being done, as it is now if we moved over things will break.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 22, 2019)

Lew said:


> I think there's some prepping being done, as it is now if we moved over things will break.


----------



## Ral (Jul 22, 2019)

Lew said:


> I think there's some prepping being done, as it is now if we moved over things will break.


Tru.

Everything will break tbh, custom styling, avatars, add-ons, it'll probably take another 2-3 years to prep and upgrade at this rate.


----------



## Jackk (Jul 22, 2019)

we're aware apparently updates will stop completely for our version of xenforo at the end of this year. please let's not rush this 

however, yes, we've already started planning and testing some things for a move to xenforo2


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 25, 2019)

Ral said:


> Time to upgrade to XenForo 2 bro, support for XenForo 1.5 ended May 31st, 2019 and will reach EOL officially on December 31st, 2019.
> 
> Tell Tazmoney to take some cash out of his millions to support the upgrade.





Jackk said:


> we're aware apparently updates will stop completely for our version of xenforo at the end of this year. please let's not rush this
> 
> however, yes, we've already started planning and testing some things for a move to xenforo2



tru on both accounts.

It kind of sucks that XF is dropping support for XF1 so soon though. 

I mean it did get a solid like 5 years, but still. Vbulletin 3 was getting security updates for years after VB4 and 5 were out. Just seems a bit cash grabby on XF's part.

In any case, we're preparing for the XF2 move now, so that by the time EOL comes, we should (hopefully) have things finished and polished.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 25, 2019)

Downside is that XF2 is a total rewrite of XF1, so even though there's little in the way of new features, the existing features code has changed so much that nothing is compatible. We're gonna have to remake the skins from scratch, as well as any addons that don't have XF2 variants.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Jul 25, 2019)

Im not getting all my notification


----------



## Vegeta (Jul 25, 2019)

Nigra this shit is all fucked up, slow as fuck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frosch (Jul 25, 2019)

i had performance issues too, she was very understanding and said it happens to every guy every now and then but i still felt upset


----------



## Lurko (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## SoulFire (Jul 29, 2019)

The entire forum is lagging for me today. Posts taking several times to register and emotes very slow to add (often doubling and tripling when they do appear due to multiple attempts to place them). One post appeared in red bold--I managed to change the red to black, but the bold refused to switch).


----------



## JFF (Jul 29, 2019)

SoulFire! said:


> The entire forum is lagging for me today. Posts taking several times to register and emotes very slow to add (often doubling and tripling when they do appear due to multiple attempts to place them). One post appeared in red bold--I managed to change the red to black, but the bold refused to switch).



There seems to be a certain issue I noticed. I change something back. Let me know after.

Edit: Changed.


----------



## Nataly (Jul 29, 2019)

For a minute or two just now, I couldn't access the site


----------



## Corvida (Jul 29, 2019)

_An unexpected error occurred. Please try again later._

blah blah blah blah
what a month, holy Virgin


----------



## JFF (Jul 29, 2019)

Nataly said:


> For a minute or two just now, I couldn't access the site


Yes, due to the change.


----------



## SoulFire (Jul 29, 2019)

Had that error notice. Still very slow. I had to go forward from the beginning of this thread to reach your message: Couldn't access through my notices.


----------



## JFF (Jul 29, 2019)

Now !?


----------



## SoulFire (Jul 29, 2019)

Things are moving faster. Not seeing that problem with the emotes, so maybe you ironed out some wrinkles.  Posting still wonky, though. I'm having to repeat attempts to post this.


----------



## JFF (Jul 29, 2019)

SoulFire! said:


> Things are moving faster. Not seeing that problem with the emotes, so maybe you ironed out some wrinkles.  Posting still wonky, though. I'm having to repeat attempts to post this.



Please do and report. I check that tomorrow. But i am pretty sure that was the issue.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 29, 2019)

Everything seems fine to me.


----------



## Corvida (Jul 30, 2019)

Didn't let edit posts again
or merely reply
site is a nightmare
edit-I edited!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 30, 2019)

why did you touch anything


----------



## Yamato (Jul 30, 2019)

Yeah, I had a lot of issues replying to threads and posting on people's VM's earlier today. Stuck on the loading thing.


----------



## SoulFire (Jul 30, 2019)

Glad to see that it's not just me!!


----------



## poutanko (Jul 30, 2019)

It's difficult to ISO people's posts on mafia section, either error or can't search on certain thread only (the result given is from the entire forum)


----------



## Lord Melkor (Aug 3, 2019)

I have issues with accessing quick topics on this forum, i receive information that I do not have permission to access the server.


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 3, 2019)

The site just crashed for me.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 3, 2019)

I don't have performance issues right now but it's possible sometime later in life.


----------



## poutanko (Aug 8, 2019)

poutanko said:


> It's difficult to ISO people's posts on mafia section, either error or can't search on certain thread only (the result given is from the entire forum)


Up up up
No option to search someone's post on certain thread only.


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Aug 17, 2019)

Nothing for me. This works perfectly fine on PC and Mobile.


----------



## Sandman (Aug 31, 2019)

Is it me or is the whole "Likes and etc reactions" missing? as i can't see them at all


----------



## Nataly (Aug 31, 2019)

Lucifer M said:


> Is it me or is the whole "Likes and etc reactions" missing? as i can't see them at all


That is because you need 25 posts and some time for a system to catch up in order for you to be able to rate


----------



## Sandman (Aug 31, 2019)

Nataly said:


> That is because you need 25 posts and some time for a system to catch up in order for you to be able to rate


@Light D Lamperouge just told me, though like i told him i was able to see the thing in the day and then it vanished


----------



## Nataly (Aug 31, 2019)

Lucifer M said:


> @Light D Lamperouge just told me, though like i told him i was able to see the thing in the day and then it vanished


It should all work out once you reach 25 posts or more, you will also be able to upload an avatar


----------



## JFF (Aug 31, 2019)

Nataly said:


> It should all work out once you reach 25 posts or more, you will also be able to upload an avatar



To avoid spamming.


----------



## Corvida (Sep 3, 2019)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand site crashed yesterday night
again


----------

